# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Tam Đảo tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình có ý định đi du lịch Tam Đảo một mình. Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Tam Đảo tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Cách Hà Nội hơn 80 km, Tam Đảo là khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng của miền bắc. Khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo nằm lọt trong thung lũng Máng Chi, với độ cao khoảng 1.000 m, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 25 độ C.*

Cái tên Tam Đảo có được là do ba ngọn núi cao Thạch Bàn, Thiên Thị và Phú Nghĩa nhô lên trên biển mây. Đứng giữa đất trời, nhìn ba "hòn đảo" nhấp nhô lên trên đám "sóng mây", ta mới hiểu vì sao vùng đất mát mẻ này có tên là Tam Đảo.

Khu nghỉ mát Tam Ðảo được người Pháp phát hiện và xây dựng từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 19. Ðến năm 1940, Tam Ðảo đã là một "đô thị" trên núi cao với 145 tòa nhà, biệt thự cao cấp, lộng lẫy; trong số này có tới 60 biệt thự với kiến trúc theo nhiều kiểu cách khác nhau. Nay những tòa biệt thự ngày xưa chỉ còn là phế tích trong hoang tàn, đổ nát, trơ ra những móng, tường, công trình ngầm nằm lẫn với cỏ cây, rêu phong, nắng mưa...

Thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một khung cảnh tuyệt vời: vừa thơ mộng, u tịch, vừa hùng vĩ, huyền ảo trong cảnh mây gió, sương khói vờn trên đỉnh núi rồi sà xuống những thảm cỏ, những ngôi nhà ven sườn núi. Thế nên Tam Đảo là nơi lý tưởng cho bạn nghỉ dưỡng cuối tuần sau một tuần làm việc vất vả. Cái cảm nhận đầu tiên khi bạn vừa bước chân xuống Tam Đảo là nơi đây dường như có 1 cái điều hòa thiên nhiên khổng lồ, đang lặng lẽ phun khí lạnh cho toàn khu vực. Không khí trong lành, mát lạnh đến mê hồn.

Chúng tôi xin chia sẻ cho bạn một số kinh nghiệm khi bạn muốn du hành đến xứ thần tiên này.

*1. Đi lại:*

Xuất phát từ Hà nội lên Tam Đảo mất tầm có 2 tiếng đồng hồ và có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn. Gia đình nào có xe riêng thì quá tuyệt rồi, theo đường Phạm Hùng bạn đi thẳng sang thị xã Vĩnh Yên, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, rẽ vào đường 28 đi tầm 25km nữa là lên đến Tam Đảo.

Nếu bạn không muốn đi xe máy bạn có thể lựa chọn phương tiện là xe bus. Giá vé xe bus khứ hồi Hà Nội - Tam Đảo là 180.000VND/ người, có 2 điểm bán vé cho bạn là 122 Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy hoặc 32 Nguyễn Công Trứ, Hai Bà Trưng. Xe này của hãng NewayGiờ xe chạy thường như sau: Chuyến Hà Nội - Tam Đảo khởi hành vào lúc 6h30 tại đường Nguyễn Công Trứ hoặc 7h tại 122 Xuân Thủy. Còn chuyến về Hà nội từ Tam Đảo thường là 3h-4h chiều. Xe đón khách tại các địa chỉ mua vé, khi về trả khách về đúng địa điểm xuất phát (có dịch vụ gửi xe miễn phí tại các điểm đón khách). Số điện thoại đặt vé đi Tam Đảo là: 043 565 4898.

*Khách sạn:*

Khách sạn và nhà nghỉ tại Tam Đảo khá phong phú về số lượng cũng như giá cả. Khách sạn nơi đây mới, hiện đại và thường kèm theo dịch vụ cho bạn và gia đình.

Xin điểm qua giá phòng ở một số khách sạn có khuôn viên rộng rãi, phòng ốc sạch sẽ, tiện nghi vừa phải (có ti vi, tủ lạnh nhỏ) phù hợp với các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ đi cùng. Giá cả tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm, vào mùa du lịch giá phòng hầu hết lên khá cao.

+ Khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân: nằm ở gần trung tâm Tam Đảo, khách sạn này mới đi vào hoạt động nên phòng ốc sạch, đẹp, hiện đại. Ở khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân vào ban đêm bạn có thể ngắm được toàn bộ khung cảnh Tam đảo về đêm, rất lung linh và rực rỡ. Giá phòng thường dao động từ 440.000VND đến 1.000.000VND. Xem  thông tin khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân và đặt phòng.

+ Tam Đảo Belvedere Resort: nằm ở phía dưới cách khá xa trung tâm Tam Đảo. Tọa lạc trong khuôn viên rộng gần 30 ha, Belvedere Resort bao gồm nhiều biệt thự sang trọng, với ban công riêng nhìn ra toàn cảnh rừng núi Tam Đảo thơ mộng. Với cách trung tâm thị trấn khoảng 3 km và kề bên Thác Bạc, gần sân golf và rừng Quốc gia Tam Đảo. Quá phù hợp cho ai muốn đi nghỉ tuần trăng mật hoặc nghỉ dưỡng. Giá phòng thường dao động từ 68USD đến 250USD. Xem  thông tin Belvedere Resort và đặt phòng.

+ Khách sạn Thế Giới Xanh - Green World từ lâu đã là địa chỉ nổi tiếng cho du khách Tam đảo. Giá phòng thường là 27USD. Xem  thông tin Thế Giới Xanh - Green World và đặt phòng.

+ Khách sạn Hoàng Anh, số điện thoại: 0211 3824259.

+ Khách sạn Phương Vi: số điện thoại: 0211 3824 195 hoặc 0977 606 558

+ Khách sạn Cây Thông: số điện thoại: 0211. 3577 1215

+ Khách sạn Hàng Không, số điện thoại: 0211 3824208

+ Khách sạn Hương Rừng, số điện thoại: 0211 824193

+ Khách sạn Mimi, số điện thoại: 0211824231

+ Khách sạn ngôi sao Tam Đảo, số điện thoại: 0211 824263

+ Khách sạn Mela Tam đảo, số điện thoại: 0211 824352

Ngoài ra, trên thị trấn Tam Đảo bạn cũng có thể tìm được rất nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với quy mô nhỏ hơn và giá cả phải chăng hơn như khách sạn Suối Bạc, khách sạn Anh đào, khách sạn Sao Mai, khách sạn Hạ Long, khách sạn Mỹ Linh.

*Chỗ ăn chơi:*

+ Tháp truyền hình: cao 93 m trên đỉnh Thiên Nhị với độ cao 1.375 m. Ðường đi lên tuy vất vả nhưng lãng mạn, nên thơ. Dọc đường lên là hoa phong lan, hoa cúc quỳ và các loài hoa dại không tên khác nở đầy lối đi, tỏa hương thơm lạ, mầu sắc rực rỡ... Ở nơi đây nhiều loại bướm đủ mầu rập rờn trên hoa lá, đậu, bay theo du khách như các sứ giả đón khách ghé thăm. Lên tới đỉnh, phóng tầm mắt ra bốn phía là mênh mông trời, đất, gió, mây...

Sau khi leo bộ lên gần 1.400 bậc đá đứng trên đỉnh Thiên Nhị, đứng dưới chân ngọn tháp truyền hình cao hơn 100 m, với cảm giác của một người vừa chinh phục đỉnh cao, hít một hơi căng đầy lồng ngực luồng không khí trong lành của Tam Ðảo, ta bỗng thấy lòng mình thanh thản.

+ Đền Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn: Nếu vì thời gian eo hẹp, không thể leo lên được đỉnh Thiên Nhị, bạn hãy leo gần 200 bậc đá đến Ðền Bà chúa Thượng Ngàn. Ngôi đền là nơi lưu giữ một truyền thuyết đẹp. Với khung cảnh mộng mơ của thị trấn miền mây trắng vẫn còn nguyên vẹn.

+ Thác Bạc: Từ trung tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo, rẽ phải theo lối mòn, hút xuống thung lũng sâu, thác Bạc giấu mình trong núi, bí ẩn đổ xuống dòng nước trắng bạc, lóng lánh ánh mặt trời phản chiếu sắc cầu vồng. Một dòng suối nhỏ từ trên cao 50 m ào ào tuôn nước, thả vào gió tiếng suối, tiếng rừng, tiếng lá dội vào vách đá nghe thâm u như tiếng ngàn xưa...

Nước trong và mát lạ thường, đôi chân trần của du khách cứ thoải mái đùa nghịch với nước. Thanh niên nam nữ tụ hội quây quần dưới thác, còn các bậc trung niên cũng không thể cưỡng nổi sức hút của thác Bạc. Con đường lên xuống thác không quá dài nhưng cheo leo với những bậc đá dựng đứng. Du khách mặc dù mệt nhoài nhưng vẫn tươi cười đắc ý vì vừa chinh phục được đoạn đường gian khổ.

+ Đỉnh Rùng Rình: nếu thích mạo hiểm, bạn hãy đi xa chút nữa tới đỉnh Rùng Rình, ở đây cây cối, núi non đẹp như trong cổ tích, có nhiều cây to mấy người ôm phủ đầy hoa phong lan, tiếng chim hót ríu rít vang động, bươm bướm bay rợp trời. Xa hơn nữa là Tam Ðảo 2, nơi mà vào thời Pháp cũng là điểm du lịch nghỉ mát lý tưởng, nhưng nay bị bỏ hoang, mang vẻ đẹp hoang dã, cô liêu.

+ Cổng trời: Từ thi trấn Tam Đảo bạn đi thẳng lên nhà thờ thời Pháp rẽ trái đi thẳng là tới Cổng trời. Ðứng trên Cổng Trời nhìn xuống thị trấn Tam Ðảo mờ mờ ảo ảo trong những làn sương chợt đến chợt đi ta thấy Tam Ðảo đẹp lạ lùng. Mây mù quấn quýt quanh người, những cơn gió từ cánh rừng thông xanh mơn mởn. có thể làm bạn rùng mình giữa ngày hè oi ả.

+ Nhà thờ cổ Tam Đảo: Được xây dựng vào năm 1937, giáo xứ nơi đây đã xây dựng ngôi thánh đường hiện nay theo lối kiến trúc Pháp với chiều dài 26m, rộng 11m. Trong thời kì kháng chiến chống Pháp, chủ trương “tiêu thổ kháng chiến” đã làm cho toàn bộ những ngôi biệt thự tại Tam Đảo bị phá hủy hoàn toàn, nhà thờ là công trình kiến trúc duy nhất được bảo toàn.

Đây là một điểm tham quan khá lý thú, đứng trên nhà thờ cổ bạn cũng có thể nhìn thấy toàn cảnh thiên nhiên Tam đảo rất mộng mơ. Bạn có thể chụp ảnh lưu niệm với bạn bè và người thân của mình. Rất nhiều cặp tình nhân chọn nơi này làm nơi chụp ảnh cưới cho mình.

+ Tắm bể bơi: Ở Tam đảo ngoài một số chỗ chơi trên bạn có thể đi bơi tại bể bơi công cộng. Là bể bơi nằm lưng chừng núi nên rất lãng mạn. Tắm ở đây nước rất sạch sẽ, bạn nên tắm vào buổi trưa hoặc đầu giờ chiều vì tắm vào gần tối nước sẽ khá lạnh. Giá vé tắm bể bơi là 50.000VND, nếu bạn nào lỡ mua mà không tắm nữa có thể trả lại đấy.

+ Đánh golf: Dịch vụ sân Golf  Tam Đảo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, rộng 300 m2 bao gồm: khu sân tập, bãi tập chíp bóng có bẫy cát và hàng loạt bẫy gạt bóng bao quanh. Trên 100 xe golf, và đội ngũ 200 nhân viên điều hành golf chuyên nghiệp giàu kinh nghiệm luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ.

+ Ăn uống tại Tam Đảo khá đắt, nên khuyến khích bạn đến đây nên mang theo 1 số đồ ăn sẵn. Trên Tam Đảo có mấy nhà hàng đồ ăn khá ngon nổi tiếng với món gà đồi, su su các loại món như xào, luộc, gà bọc đất. Xin giới thiệu cho bạn một số nhà hàng ở Tam Đảo: nhà hàng Hải Đăng, nhà hàng Hàng không...

*Đặc sản và quà Tam Đảo:*

+ Susu Tam Đảo: Đến Tam Đảo, bạn có thể nhìn thấy loài cây này có mặt ở khắp nơi. Su su mọc thành giàn chênh vênh trên sườn núi, mơn mởn trước cửa nhà, hai bên đường dẫn vào thị trấn cũng bạt ngàn màu xanh của su su. Su su ở đây không phụ công chăm sóc của người nông dân Tam Đảo nên lúc nào cũng xanh tốt và có một sức đề kháng mà những loại sâu, côn trùng và mối không thể làm hại cây. Chính vì thế su su Tam Đảo mọc mà không  bao giờ phải lo phun thuốc trừ sâu.

Su su Tam Đảo được nhiều người ưa chuộng, từ người tiêu dùng đến khách du lịch. Ở đây, giàn su su rộng tới mấy sào, trũi nặng quả. Ngọn su su bán được giá hơn quả. Các gia đình tận dụng cả khe, lạch, mặt cống để bắc ngang cây tre, cây nứa cho cây leo. Ở đây trồng su su cả năm. Người ta cắt bỏ cây già, cho gốc chồi lên cây non, rồi bón thúc thêm phân để lên cây mới.

Ngọn su su để xào tỏi, xào thịt bò, hoặc luộc chấm muối vừng chấm nước mắm ớt, tỏi cũng ngon. Khi ăn, bạn dễ dàng cảm nhận được độ ngon mềm nhưng lại giòn, vị ngọt mát tự nhiên. Bạn có thể mua su su Tam Đảo về làm quà cho bạn bè và người thân, giá của ngọn su su thường dao động từ 15.000đ - 20.000đ 1kg.

+ Gà đồi: với sự tinh tế của các đầu bếp Tam Đảo mà món gà đồi cũng được chế biến thành rất nhiều món như: Gà đồi rang muối, gà đồi hầm, gà đồi rang hành mỡ... Ngoài ra còn có món gà đồi bọc đất nướng, nhưng nhiều người đánh giá món gà đồi bọc đất này không được ngon, thịt gà hơi mềm, không săn chắc nhưng được kết hợp từ tinh hoa đất trời nên mùi món gà đồi bọc đất rất thơm, béo ngây. Bạn cũng có thể mua về làm quà cho gia đình, với 1 con gà đồi bọc đất nướng có giá là 250.000đ.

+ Lợn mán: Nếu bạn đi 1 đoàn đông hơn 10 người có thể đặt nhà hàng hoặc quầy ăn khách sạn 1 con lợn mán cho cả đoàn. Nhà bếp có thể chế biến thành các món như: hấp, nướng, nấu rượu mận, tiết canh, lòng thì xào hoặc nướng... Và tổ chức thành 1 bữa tiệc buffet món nướng với lửa trại thì vui không gì có thể bằng được.

Đoàn hơn 10 người bạn có thể đặt 1 con lợn mán tầm 6-8kg, 1kg thịt lợn mán ở Tam Đảo có giá là 300.000đ nhưng được nhà bếp chế biến sẵn hết cả, chuẩn bị cho bạn cả lò nướng, bàn ghế, chén bát... Nếu bạn muốn vui với bạn bè và món thịt nướng ngon thì tự nướng, còn không nhà hàng có thể nướng sẵn cho bạn luôn. Theo kinh nghiệm mình thấy thịt lợn mán và cách chế biến ở Nhà khách tòa báo nhân dân là ngon và chu đáo nhất.

Hãy đến nơi đây để được thưởng thức 1 kỳ nghỉ thực sự bên bạn bè và người thân.


Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Tam Đảo - du lich Tam Dao*

----------


## yeudulich123

từ hà nội đi theo đường phạm hùng, đến thị xã vĩnh yên, tỉnh vĩnh phúc, rồi theo đường 28 đi khoảng gần 30km là đến Tam Đảo
khách sạn, nhà nghỉ tại đây rất đa dạng, sạch sẽ, hiện đại, giá cả tùy theo thời điểm, vào cuối tuần thường cháy phòng: phương vi, hàng thông, hương rừng, hoàng anh, sao mai...
tham quan: đền bá chúa thượng ngàn, tháp truyền hình ở đỉnh thiên nhị, thác bạc, đỉnh rùng rình, cổng trời, nhà thờ cổ tam đảo; tắm bể bơi ở lưng chừng núi, bể rất sạch.
ăn uống tại tam đảo giá rất mắc, bạn có thể mang theo thức ăn
các nhà hàng ngon và nổi tiếng: hải đăng, hàng không
đặc sản tam đảo: su su mọc tự nhiên, ko phun thuốc trừ sâu, khoảng 20.000đ/kg
gà đồi rang muối, hầm hoặc rang mỡ hành: 250.000đ/con
mọi thông tin cần tư vấn, bạn vui lòng liên hệ: 0909.581.762 yến linh
chat: fiditour.touronline14

----------


## hangnt

_Tam Đảo có phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ, bao quát cả một vùng đồng bằng Bắc bộ rộng lớn. Khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm, nhiệt độ trung bình là 18°C – 25°C. Mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 nhiệt độ tại các tỉnh đồng bằng thường oi bức từ khoảng 27°C – 38°C thì Tam Đảo là nơi nghỉ mát lý tưởng với sự luân chuyển rõ rệt 4 mùa trong một ngày. Buổi sáng se se gió xuân, buổi trưa nóng ấm mùa hạ, buổi chiều lãng đãng heo may mùa thu, buổi tối lạnh giá của mùa đông. Với những gợi ý rõ ràng như vậy, bạn đã biết nên đi Tam Đảo vào mùa nào chưa ?_

*Đi như thế nào?*

Tam Đảo nằm không xa Hà nội, nên việc đi du lịch Tam đảo rất dễ dàng, Didau xin hướng đẫn bạn các cách đi lên Tam Đảo tiết kiệm và an toàn.

_Đi bằng Xe ô tô riêng_: Bạn hướng từ Hà nội ra cầu Thăng Long theo đường bắc Thăng Long Nội Bài (đường đi ra sân bay Nội Bài), đi khoảng 25 km đến ngã 4 giao giữa quốc lộ 2, đường AH 14, và đường Bắc Thăng Long Nội Bài, từ đó rẽ trái sang quốc lộ 2 khoảng 500m, rồi rẽ phải theo đường cao tốc Hà Nội Lào Cai hướng lên khoảng 25 km nữa, đến điểm rẽ vòng xuyến địa phận xã Tam Dương , Vĩnh Phúc bạn rẽ phải theo hướng đường quốc lộ 2B đi khoảng 20 km nữa là lên trung tâm Tam Đảo rồi.

_Đi bằng xe khách_: Bạn ra bến xe Mỹ Đình, đi xe các tuyến Hà nội – Việt Trì, Hà Nội – Yên Bái, giá vé khoảng 50.000/người …xe đến thành phố Vĩnh Yên thì bắt xe ôm hoặc taxi đi lên Tam Đảo.

_Đi bằng xe bus_: Hiện nay xí nghiệp vận tải du lịch Hà Nội (NEWWAY) thành viên của Tổng công ty vận tải Hà Nội có cung cấp các chuyến xe bus đi Tam Đảo, giá vé khoảng 180.000 VNĐ, đón khách tại 122 Xuân thủy, Cầu Giấy hoặc 32 Nguyễn Công Trứ, Hai Bà Trưng, buổi sáng khởi hành lúc 6h30, chiều về lúc 3-4h. Bạn có thể gọi theo các số 043.565 4898, 043.976 3999, 043.565 1997 để đặt vé.

_Nếu đi bằng tàu hỏa_ : Nếu đi Tam Đảo bằng tàu thì bạn xuống tại ga Vĩnh Yên, Có rất nhiều chuyến tàu hỏa đi qua địa phận Vĩnh yên, Vĩnh Phúc, bạn nên xem thời gian đi để lên lịch trình phù hợp mua vé. Các chuyến Hà Nội – Lào Cai (LC) tại ga Hà Nội và Ga Gia Lâm là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn, Giá vé tàu Hà Nội – Vĩnh yên khoảng 30-35.000 VNĐ/ vé. Đến Vĩnh Yên bạn có thể bắt xe ôm hoặc taxi đi khoảng 22 km là tới Tam Đảo.

_Đi phượt bằng Xe máy_: Cũng như cung đường đi bằng ô tô, nhưng lưu ý khi lên Tam Đảo từ chân núi lên đỉnh khoảng 13km đường nhỏ, có nhiều đoạn cua gấp hình chữ z, cộng thêm độ dốc lớn hơn 10% nên rất nguy hiểm, bạn cần chuẩn bị phương tiện thật tốt, không nên đi xe tay ga, kiểm tra an toàn xe trước khi đi 

*Đến Tam Đảo*

_Khách sạn nhà nghỉ_: Tại Tam Đảo có rất nhiều khách sạn và nhà nghỉ, bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn tùy theo túi tiền và chất lượng. Thông thường nhà nhỉ ở đây giá khoảng 200.000 – 400.000 VNĐ/ đêm, giá cuối tuần luôn đắt hơn so với giá ngày thường. Nếu thích view đẹp bạn nên chọn nhà nghỉ, khách sạn theo hướng tây hướng từ trung tâm lên, ở đây có một dải khách sạn như Ks Ngôi sao tam đảo , Ks Phương Mai, Ks Vân Anh, Ks Red Diamon, Ks Kim Liên, hay khu resort tách biệt Belvedere Tam Đảo. Ở đây khi không có mây và sương mù, bạn có thể nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Vĩnh Yên từ trên cao, vào buổi đêm, những con đường lung linh ánh đèn điện kéo dài bất tận sẽ ghi sâu trong tâm trí bạn. Một số khách sạn tại Tam Đảo cho bạn lựa chọn:

– Belvedere Resort 4 sao: Giá từ 1.800.000 -6.500.000 tùy theo phòng, có bể bơi, sân tennis. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.149. Lưu ý là Belvedere Resort nằm cách trung tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo hơn xa, khoảng 2 km, không thuận tiện cho lắm.

– Khách sạn Ngôi sao Tam Đảo: Giá ngày thường 300-350.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 650.000 -800.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.246 (Khách sạn này hơi cũ, sát ngay nhà thờ đá cổ)

– Khách sạn 2 sao Hạ Long: Giá ngày thường 550-750.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 650.000 -950.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.3.824.206

– Khách sạn 3 sao Hương Rừng : Giá ngày thường 450.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 590.000 -790.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.333

– Khách sạn Cây Thông : Giá ngày thường 250.000-350.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 300.000 -500.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.271

– Khách sạn 2 sao Thế Giới Xanh: Giá ngày thường 300.000-800.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 1.200.000 -1.500.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.276

– Khách sạn Mela gần thác Bạc: Giá ngày thường 680.000-1.300.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 850.000 -1.500.000/phòng, có bể bơi. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.824.321

– Khách sạn 2 sao Hanvet : Giá ngày thường 400.000-600.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 600.000 -1.400.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0210.3.866.868

– Khách sạn Kim Liên, cũng gần nhà thờ đá cổ : Giá ngày thường 250.000-350.000/ phòng, giá cuối tuần : 400.000 -600.000/phòng. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0904.264.449

Các khách sạn thường check out lúc 12h trưa, bạn nên lưu ý để sắp xếp thời gian trả phòng hợp lý.

*Ăn uống:* 

Có rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán ăn tại Tam Đảo, bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn ăn ngay tại khách sạn nơi mình ở. Nhìn chung các món ăn ở các quán na ná nhau, ăn sáng thì có món xôi chim là độc đáo, giá 40.000/suất, ngoài ra bún, phở, bánh cuốn giá 35.000/suất. Ăn bữa chính thì có món ngọn su su sào, cá suối, gà đồi, các loại thú rừng như sóc, hươu nai, cầy..giá thường từ 170.000-220.000/đĩa. 1 Quán ăn ngon bạn nên lựa chọn là quán Tuyên Đoàn Phương Nam, đối diện khách sạn Gia Lê, ông chủ là chủ quán cafe gần đó luôn,  giá cả hợp lý, đồ ăn cũng rất ngon, không cần mời mọc khách như những quán khác. Nhóm mình 6 người, gọi món khoảng 750.000-800 là ăn thoải mái với thực đơn gồm 1 đĩa gà nướng, 1 đĩa thịt lợn bản sào sả ớt, 1 đĩa thịt cầy nấu giả cầy ăn với bánh mỳ, 2 đĩa su su sào, 2 bát canh rau ngót,  2 đĩa trứng thịt (đồ uống bọn mình tự mang). Bạn có thể gọi món đơn giản hơn, với khoảng 400.000 VNĐ nhóm mình gọi 1 đĩa thịt lợn sào sả ớt, 1 đĩa su su sào bò, 1 đĩa thịt rang cháy cạnh, 1 đĩa trứng thịt rán, 2 đĩa ngọn su su sào tỏi, 1 đĩa su su luộc, 2 bát canh rau ngót, mọi người vừa ăn vừa khen ngon  :Big Grin: . (Lưu ý đây chỉ là trải nghiệm riêng, ngoài ra còn khá nhiều nhà hàng quán ăn khác tại Tam Đảo cũng hấp dẫn và đang chờ bạn khám phá  ).

*Điểm tham quan tại Tam Đảo:*

Hầu hết các điểm tham quan đều phải đi bộ, Đi bộ bạn phải leo núi, đốc vì vậy bạn nên mang giày thể thao, dép nhẹ, không nên mang dày cao gót. Nếu không muốn đi bộ, bạn có thể thuê xe máy giá khoảng 100.000-150.000 / ngày, xăng bạn sẽ phải tự đổ. Du lịch Tam Đảo là khu nghỉ dưỡng, không có nhiều điểm tham quan vui chơi hấp dẫn, nhưng các điểm tham quan sau cũng giúp bạn khám phá nét độc đáo riêng của Tam Đảo

_Thác bạc_: Từ trung tâm vườn hoa Tam đảo, đi qua cầu , hướng theo đường từ Khách sạn Orient, qua ủy ban nhân dân Thị Trấn Tam Đảo, đi tầm 5 phút đi bộ, đến sát khách sạn Mela là tới cổng vào Thác Bạc. Với 355 bậc đá từ trên xuống, bạn bắt đầu hành trình đi bộ xuống núi khám phá suối Thác Bạc, bạn có thể thuê dép để xuống Thác Bạc, giá 1000/ đôi. Xuống Thác Bạc mùa mưa đường hơi trơn, nhiều đoạn khá dốc, bạn nên cẩn thận. Với độ cao hơn 50m, dòng nước từ trên đỉnh thác đổ xuống trắng xóa tạo nên khung cảnh ấn tượng.

_Đền bà chúa thượng ngàn_: Đi bộ từ trung tâm Tam Đảo lên theo hướng Đông Bắc, men theo đường vành đai trung tâm trên cùng của Tam Đảo, khoảng 10 phút đi bộ bạn sẽ đến cổng đền, leo tiếp gần 200 bậc đá từ cổng là tới đền. Ngôi đền là nơi lưu giữ một truyền thuyết đẹp, với khung cảnh mộng mơ của thị trấn miền mây trắng vẫn còn nguyên vẹn. Hiện nay khu đền mới xây đựng thêm chùa Thiên Phúc 5 tầng, với không gian hoành tráng ấn tượng. Bạn có thể thảnh thơi vãn cảnh chùa, chụp một vài bức ảnh đẹp nơi đây.

_Nhà thờ đá cổ Tam đảo_: Được người Pháp xây dựng từ năm 1906, tọa lạc trên nền kè cách mặt đường 5m ngay tại trung tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo, Nhà thờ đá cổ là 1 điểm du lịch rất hấp dẫn du khách, tới đây, bạn co thể nhìn ngắm nhà thờ với những nét kiến trúc độc đáo, ngắm nhìn khung cảnh trung tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo trên cao. Bạn có thể chụp ảnh lưu niệm với bạn bè và người thân của mình. Rất nhiều cặp tình nhân chọn nơi này làm nơi chụp những bộ ảnh cưới độc đáo.


_Chợ Tam Đảo_: Cách nhà thờ đá cổ khoảng 100m là chợ Tam đảo, khu chợ bán đủ các mặt hàng, từ sâu chít ngâm rượu, táo mèo, măng ngâm, chuối, mít…nhưng có lẽ nhiều nhất là ngọn su su, giá từ 10.000-15.000/ 1kg. Lên Tam đảo mua ngọn su su về làm quà có lẽ là sự lựa chọn đơn giản và hợp lý nhất 

_Cổng trời_: Từ Nhà Thờ đá cổ đi xuống phía dưới theo con đường giữa khu khách sạn với chợ Tam Đảo, rẽ hướng lên trên theo hướng đi Tam Đảo 2 khoảng 10 phút đi bộ bạn đến cổng trời. Tại đây bạn có thể ngắm nhìn khung cảnh từ trên xuống dưới, với những cánh rừng bạt ngàn, những cung đường uốn lượn theo sườn núi, những khu vườn su su xanh ngát, những ngôi nhà nhỏ nằm lác đác quanh núi, những đám mây bồng bềnh, chắc chắn sẽ mang cho bạn cảm giác thú vị.

_Thiền viện trúc lâm Tây Thiên_: Dưới chân Tam Đảo là Thiền viện trúc lâm Tây Thiên, cách Hà Nội khoảng 75 km, là một trong 3 thiền viện lớn nhất Việt Nam.Nằm trên quả đồi với diện tích rộng khoảng 4,5ha, rừng ngoại vi rộng 50ha, nằm trên độ cao khoảng 300m so với mực nước biển, công trình mang đậm dấu ấn một ngôi chùa Việt Nam với phong cách kiến trúc đương đại.

*Vườn Quốc Gia Tam Đảo*

Vườn quốc gia Tam Đảo nằm trọn trên dãy núi Tam Đảo, một dãy núi lớn dài trên 80 km, rộng 10–15 km chạy theo hướng Tây Bắc-Đông Nam. Vườn trải rộng trên ba tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc (huyện Tam Đảo), Thái Nguyên (huyện Đại Từ) và Tuyên Quang (huyện Sơn Dương), cách Hà Nội khoảng 75 km về phía Bắc.

Hiện Vườn Quốc Gia Tam Đảo đang có một số tuyến du lịch cho du khách như sau

– Tour du lịch xem chim tại VQG Tam Đảo
– VQG Tam Đảo – Rốn Rồng – Rừng Thông – Bãi Đá Mom Cày – Hồ Xạ Hương
– VQG Tam Đảo – Trường Rừng – Rốn Rồng – Trung tâm cứu hộ gấu
– VQG Tam Đảo – Thị trấn Tam Đảo – Thăm 3 đỉnh núi

Chi phí cho các tour này như sau

– Vé vào vườn : 40k (Sinh viên 20k)
– Phí cho hướng dẫn viên tùy chặng, dao động trong khoảng 400k-700k

*Vui chơi tại Tam Đảo:* 

Dạo chợ đêm: Dọc bờ suối và vườn hoa trung tâm là chợ đêm, buổi tối bạn nên đi dạo trong khung cảnh mù mịt sương và mây, khám phá ẩm thực các quán ăn tại chợ, bạn nên hỏi giá trước khi ăn để khỏi bị chặt chém. Đồ ăn ở đây chủ yếu là đồ nướng, trứng nướng 5000/ quả, cơm lam chấm muối vừng 10.000/ ống, dừa xiêm 30.000/ quả, khoang nướng 5000/củ, thịt nướng 10.000/xiên, gà đắp đất 250.000/con…

Ngoài ra tới đây bạn có thể đi bơi, nếu đi theo nhóm thì có thể tụ tập hát karaoke, đốt lửa trại về đêm.

*Mua gì làm quà?*

Đi du lịch Tam Đảo về bạn nên mua vài món đặc sản địa phương về làm quà, Ngọn su su là lựa chọn của mọi người khi lên Tam Đảo, giá 10.000-15.000/kg, hay rượu chít Tam Đảo, ngâm từ con sâu Chít (sâu nằm trong cây Chít, được ví vơi ‘Đông trùng hạ thảo” trong thuốc bắc của Trung Quốc.). Rượu này có màu vàng bắt mắt và rất thơm ngon. Ngoài ra còn có mật ong rừng, đồ lưu niệm…

*Lưu ý:* 

- Trời về đêm lạnh, ban nên mang theo áo khoác mỏng.
- Nhiều bướm, nếu dị ứng nên mang theo thuốc bôi tránh côn trùng.
- Mang đồ ăn vặt, đồ uống theo để giảm chi phí, các nhà hàng đều cho mang đồ uống vào.
- Buổi sáng khung cảnh rất đẹp, tầm 5h-6h sáng bạn nên dậy sớm đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh từ ban công khách sạn.
- Nên ý thức giữ gìn vệ sinh chung cho khu du lịch.

*Lịch trình đi phượt Tam Đảo*

Ngày 1 : Hà Nội – Thiền viện Tây Thiên – Tam Đảo

– 8h  : Khởi hành từ Hà Nội
– 10h : Có mặt tại Thiền viện Tây Thiên
– 10h – 11h : Thăm quan Thiền viện, tìm  hiểu về một trong những cái nôi lớn của Thiền Tông Việt Nam
– 11h : Dùng cơm chay (Bạn cần đăng ký trước số lượng vào ngày hôm trước để Chùa còn chuẩn bị cơm)
– 12h : Khởi hành đi Tam Đảo
– 13h : Có mặt tại Tam Đảo, nhận phòng và sắp xếp đồ đạc
– 14h : Tham quan Tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo
– 17h : Quay về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi
– Tối ăn uống và đi chơi tự do, có thể đi quanh quanh ăn đồ nướng trong cái tiết trời se lạnh của Tam Đảo

Ngày 2 : Tam Đảo – Hà Nội

– 8h : Ăn sáng, mua một số đặc sản về làm quà
– 8h30 : Tham quan Thác Bạc, Nhà thờ Tam Đảo
– 10h : Vào vườn quốc gia Tam Đảo, có thể đăng ký tham gia 1 vài tour ngắn. Mang theo đồ ăn để dã ngoại
– 14h : Trở về khách sạn làm thủ tục trả phòng, dọn đồ
– 14h30 : Khởi hành về Hà Nội
– 16h30 : Có mặt tại Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi

----------

